
Metered billing: it's a lack of competition, not congestion - th0ma5
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/metered-billing-its-a-lack-of-competition-not-congestion.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
joelhaus
Competition is the missing ingredient for reducing broadband prices and
improving service quality. Unfortunately, a "free market" tends to have the
opposite effect in industries that are this capital intensive, resulting in
monopolies. Even if you oppose most government regulation of business, this is
one area where you, especially as an HN'r, should reconsider.

Does the Canadian regulatory regime differ from the European model discussed
in this earlier thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2709834>? It
appears that British telcos (mention in the linked story) only sell wholesale
access, while Canadian telcos sell both wholesale and retail access, but would
really like to hear from anyone who has experienced both. Regardless, it seems
quite clear which economic model would produce the better outcome for end
users.

Related, the recent competition report by the FCC was discussed here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr4SULDvrj0> [The Communicators, 7/11/11].
It's interesting to see how the wireless industry defends itself; choosing to
parse the difference between "Competition" and "Concentration" (skip to that
segment here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr4SULDvrj0&t=6m15s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr4SULDvrj0&t=6m15s)).

~~~
th0ma5
thank you so much for a thorough comment, i keep thinking of the catch phrase
that our internet providers are "punishing early adopters of the future" but
you give me a lot of meat in that argument, so thanks for taking the time to
post this, and that cspan debate clip

